# New Bubs.



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Finally, my first litter after the april incident! And there is another doe due soon, hopefully! Both girls are from pet lines and the beginnings of my reverse rumpwhite lines for the second time, since the first line was almost entirely wiped out in april. Hopefully, I can get the numbers back up! There are only two in this first litter, and they both look like bucks at the mo, but I'm hoping they're wrong. Unfortunately, they both look like black tans. Or blacks, at least.

Still, I'm happy!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

awww hope your plans go well  Iv got lots of pet litters at the mo. busy time at my mousery lol includeing my first 2 show litters. im well chuffed. so all in all with pet and show mice i have 60 babies under 11 days old at mo lol. no wonder i have had to build a new mouse house lol


----------

